# Firewall-Hersteller Phion kauft die Visonys AG



## Newsfeed (17 Juni 2008)

Der österreichische Firewall-Spezialist hat 100 Prozent der Geschäftsanteile der Schweizer Visonys AG übernommen. Der Zukauf soll Phions Portfolio im Bereich "Web Application Firewall" ergänzen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

